# Humanized betta doodles



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I doodled me and my roommate's bettas for fun. I might consider doing some of these head shots for folks.
I'm pretty familiar with my own bettas personalities so it was easy for me to convey them haha.

Excuse the icky photo, my work's scanner(for being a $40,000 machine) is a piece of junk so I used my camera phone.
I hope to get my tablet back up and running soon...


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

How funny, I never thought of doing this o.o also tip for shotty scanners, ink over the drawing and erase all pencil, then use the "text" setting (it'll have color, B&W, text) saves a ton of headaches between me and my $30 printer/scanner/fax/copier


----------

